
How to Use Detectron – Facebook’s Free Platform for Object Detection - dirtPUNK
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-use-detectron-facebooks-free-platform-for-object-detection-9d41e170bbcb?source=linkShare-154a0d2814f0-1516883790
======
skate22
Looking forward to the tutorial on training our own models!

